# Dunhill lighter ?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just found a Dunhill Rollalight lighter and I am questioning if it is worth the 50 dollars they are asking for it.
It is very old and tarnished but looks to be non used and is in the box with the instructions.
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am debating whether or not to go back and buy it!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

YES! You can make it back on Ebay if you don't like it. 

One issue is if there is a problem with a seal or other issue, you'll have to pay to get it fixed. There is a company here locally that fixes old dunhill and dupont lighters.

It's not cheap, but they send it back to you like new.

If it's worth it to you to spend that much on the lighter, and possibly that much again fixing it, pull the trigger!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Money is tight and I was asking some opinion help if this would be something that was a helluva buy or just okay.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes buy it! I'll buy it off of you if you don't want it and I'll throw in a tin of Dunhill tobacco to boot!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> YES! You can make it back on Ebay if you don't like it.
> 
> One issue is if there is a problem with a seal or other issue, you'll have to pay to get it fixed. There is a company here locally that fixes old dunhill and dupont lighters.
> 
> ...


When you have time could you possibly post the contact info for the repair company as one of my old Duponts was not serviced correctly by the authorized Dupont repair shop in NY (the one they tell you to use) and it was a huge hassle and is still not completely correct after many phone calls, money, etc. Thanks & I'm in CA.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

ARS Lighter Repairs - Authorized Repair Service

There ya go brother!

They did me right. It wasn't the cheapest transaction, but not too expensive really. Just wish they would have let me drop it off, since they're so close to Asheville. Apparently "their insurance policy" didn't allow drop offs.

Still, my Dupont didn't hold fluid for more than a day before, and now it works like new, and came back nice and shiny.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That seems like a screaming deal for a Dunhill lighter. I don't think I've ever seen one that goes new for less that a few hundred. Even with some pretty significant repair/restoration costs it seems like you'd come out ahead. The only better deal on a Dunhill lighter I've ever heard of is the time Dubinthedam _*found*_ one on the streets of Amsterdam. Now free is a price you just can't beat!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> That seems like a screaming deal for a Dunhill lighter. I don't think I've ever seen one that goes new for less that a few hundred. Even with some pretty significant repair/restoration costs it seems like you'd come out ahead. The only better deal on a Dunhill lighter I've ever heard of is the time Dubinthedam _*found*_ one on the streets of Amsterdam. Now free is a price you just can't beat!


I have a friend who has a solid gold S.T. Dupont lighter... his friend found it in the back of a taxi in Tokyo and didn't have any need for it so he just gave it to my friend Ed. That lighter sells for over $20,000!

I don't know if I should laugh or punch Ed whenever he complains about the price of the gas cartridges!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Great! Thanks FS.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

The lady who had it let me snag the lighter for 40 dollars. I am gonna polish it up, replace the flint and give it a try. If I don't like it I will offer it up to you cwl.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

cp478 said:


> The lady who had it let me snag the lighter for 40 dollars. I am gonna polish it up, replace the flint and give it a try. If I don't like it I will offer it up to you cwl.


Great! I doubt that you'll change your mind, though!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

CWL said:


> Great! I doubt that you'll change your mind, though!


Stranger things have happened!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it is holding fluid and working perfectly!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Charlie you are lucky man my friend.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah and I also snagged a U.S. military field manual for my M-14.
She just gave that to me. Might as well say she gave me the lighter too, huh?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Yeah and I also snagged a U.S. military field manual for my M-14.
> She just gave that to me. Might as well say she gave me the lighter too, huh?


Pretty darn close to it I would say. Just think if that luck continues you may be scoring a CAO Meer at a good deal too. :jaw:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Pretty darn close to it I would say. Just think if that luck continues you may be scoring a CAO Meer at a good deal too. :jaw:


Haha!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Talk about a bargain


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

40 bucks for a unused Dunhill lighter, what a steal and I mean a steal. most new dunhill lighters are $$$$
happy with my oldboy, if thou the design is a ripoff from Dunhill hehhe
troy


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this thing silver?
It certainly appears to be.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I know that some Dunhill silver lighters were hallmarked, but I don't know if all of them were. I'd give it a good onceover to see if you can find any.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

cp478 said:


> Is this thing silver?
> It certainly appears to be.


If it is solid silver, it will have 3 or 4 silver hallmarks stamped on the bottom of your lighter. The main one for Dunhill is the profile of a lion in a rectangle.

If is silver plate, you will only see a serial number.

Don't feel too bad if you only have silver-plate, that puppy retails anywhere from $320-450!

If it is solid silver... SCORE!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

SCORE!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Charlie, Are you sure it an authentic Dunhill? I'm not doubting you got a great deal on a genuine Dunhill but it you might want to look over it well. In my other hobby, we know these products well. Dunhill, Dupont, LV, ect. Can you tell me which one of these lighters are gens all reps or mixed? Either way it doesn't matter really, but it would be bad to try to sell it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not gonna sell it!
But I may trade it in the future for a pipe.


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

do you mind share the lady's store? I might go check her store now and then


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

(Sorry to revive an old thread. Came across it in searching online for a discontinued Dunhill cigar cutter.)

I hope you realize a $50 Dunhill can only be a replica. All the best.


----------

